# Survey if you have been helped by Mike's tapes



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I was reading through the posts and its harder and harder to keep up with everyone doing the tapes as there are so many people. But, I was reading here and there people's comments on them and how they helped so I am interested in this survey on it. Responces are much appreciated and don't worry about some long post unless you want to, but more if they helped or not. Thank you.I am trying to get a somewhat accurate number. Sorry if you have done this before.







But this really helps us and others. If you can post to this thread that woould be fab.







http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/022473.html Those that did already thank you very much.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm not finished yet but I can say that they are helping with relaxing. And when I'm in pain I tend to tense up. So relaxing my whole body helps the pain to ease up.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Catherine, stick with it.







I am going to go over this even more here soon. I have been super busy lately, but I want to explain somethings about all this that will be of benefit. Thanks for posting.For the moment though so you know, when you relax though you relax the mind you help relax the digestive system. Your are also releasing endorphines from the brain.In IBS the emotional and anxiety centers of the brain are turned up and the pain centers turned down. So you are working on the exact opposite, turning the anxiety centers down and the pain centers up to release endorphines, which why you feel good when relaxed. Mean while other things are happening as well, but this is important to know and work on with the tapes and on your own as much as possible. This effects your gut and digestion, as well as pain and anxiety.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks, Eric. I'll look forward to hearing more.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Catherinedid you see the Brain imaging thread on the discussion forum?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes I did! That was great!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Catherine, what day are you on?I am glad you saw that.







I would also read this really carefully. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

